# Introduction And Thanks



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

By ways of introduction, please allow this newby sinner and long time lurker to thank you for all the invaluable information I have been â€œstealingâ€ from you people. I thought it was about time for me to introduce myself and, most of all, the results of the learning and searches.

The fact is I got started on 7A28s and 7A38s in the past few months and almost by pure chance. I have, since then, been reading mostly every one of your posts on the subject, yet I am afraid it will take me ages to acquire as much knowledge as you guys have.

Thanks again for all the information you have been sharing with me for the past months, even when you didnâ€™t know, and thanks for reading me today. And please accept my apologies if my English does not rise to the occasion. Here are mine:

7A28-703B



7A28-7040



7A38-7270



7A38-6000



Not that I intend to build up a massive collection, but a couple of them are still on my list. I hope you bear with me whenever I come with some query.

Thanks and regards


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Jota,

Welcome to The Forum. You're going to find some good friends here. Love the pictures of your watches. You've chosen a nice type of watch to collect. Unfortunately the 7A38 models don't come up for sale very often in good condition but, as you'll find out soon enough, we have a few real experts on these watches as forum members. They've helped me out on numerous occasions.

Look forward to seeing your collection as it grows.

Kindest regards, Chris


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> And please accept my apologies if my English does not rise to the occasion.


Your English is a lot better than my non-existent Spanish (blame it on Babelfish). :blush: As in: http://www.foroderelojes.es/showthread.php/32875-Seiko-7A38-7270?p=295366#post295366



Jota said:


> 7A38-7270





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Alas, poor Julio appears to suffer from that typically Spanish affliction - very hairy arms / wrists:


Hola and :welcome: to :rltb: Julio :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> The fact is I got started on 7A28s and 7A38s in the past few months and almost by pure chance.
> 
> I have, since then, been reading mostly every one of your posts on the subject, yet I am afraid it will take me ages to acquire as much knowledge as you guys have.
> 
> 7A38-6000


That's a very nice example of the 7A38-6000 that you've found yourself there, Julio. :thumbsup:

I guess you've probably read (the saga) about mine in this thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=60558










Mine's on a vintage Seiko 'Beads of Rice' bracelet, whereas yours appears to be on the original Seiko p/n G1157 band.

I notice that your 7A38-6000 also has the red-tipped sweep second hand that I've seen on some other 7A38-7000's too.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I notice that your 7A38-6000 also has the red-tipped sweep second hand that I've seen on some other 7A38-*6*000's too.










Typo !


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the warm welcome guys.

I have not only read the saga, I think I've read them all. As a matter of fact, yours are I think the only pictures i could find on the 6000 (both on your exceptional sample as well as on those you had come across during your long hunt). I also remembered the red tip on the second hand you were grateful your example did not have!! :wink2: The bracelet is indeed the G1157. As a matter of fact, when I came across it (surprisingly, seating at some buy-and-sell store in town), I took as much notes as I could including the bracelet number and run into a forum dive. I actually owe you that I have been able to confer the information.

After reading your thread on that one I had the feeling I had come across a quite unusual (if not rare) one and had the vibe the watch had found me rather than otherwise. It didn't make my day, it made my whole week!!

I have managed to find some original NOS bezel for the 7A28-703B but now I am doubtful about whether I should replace both bezel and crystal or keep it as it is now.

Anyway, most of all I was willing to thank you people for generously sharing your knowledge with me and helping me in making decisions even when unbeknownst to you (which includes saving me from some newby mistakes).

I have been around and I'll stay around, probably put down some question if you allow me.

Thanks again for sharing and for the warm welcome.


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

[Your English is a lot better than my non-existent Spanish (blame it on Babelfish). As in: http://www.foroderel...5366#post295366

Paul, what an honor THE expert participated on my post over there (that was the post where I was introducing the just arrived 7270!!). And how discourteous on my behalf!!!! That thread was left behind and I didn't think someone else would have added replies over there. My sincere apologies and thanks for honoring me with your visit!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> I have managed to find some original NOS bezel for the 7A28-703B but now ....


Well, Julio, I hope you found a cheaper source than the ones 'jmk500' has been selling on eBay for $99.99.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> I have been around and I'll stay around, probably put down some question if you allow me.


Please do, Julio. :cheers:



Jota said:


> Thanks again for sharing and for the warm welcome.


You're welcome. :hi:


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

Hehe, That deserves an explanation... I found another NOS one... but it was kind of late. Truth is I did not pay as much, but way more than I did for the second one as there did not seem to be sources for them... I was thinking I was to keep that watch for long and from what I've seen with 7040s and others, bezels seem to be scarce now, so thinking ahead I decided I had to make sure I could have one. I have two NOS bezels now and I am not even sure about whether or when I will make my mind up :wallbash: . I have to run now, but I will explain further. Have a great rest of the day!!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> By ways of introduction ....


Nice choice of username, by the way, Julio.









My first thoughts (being a 'petrol-head') were of this:










But of course 'Jota' is also the 10th letter of the Spanish alphabet - *J*. Very clever. :smartass:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> I have not only read the saga, I think I've read them all. As a matter of fact, yours are I think the only pictures i could find on the 6000 (both on your exceptional sample as well as on those you had come across during your long hunt). I also remembered the red tip on the second hand you were grateful your example did not have!! :wink2: The bracelet is indeed the G1157. As a matter of fact, when I came across it (surprisingly, seating at some buy-and-sell store in town), I took as much notes as I could including the bracelet number and run into a forum dive. I actually owe you that I have been able to confer the information.


Julio.

I've just found your thread about your 7A38-6000 on foroderelojes.es: http://www.foroderelojes.es/showthread.php/33211-Inesperado-Seiko-Quartz

Interesting, after all the strap suggestions that I received, including quite a few votes for NATO's ....

that you came up with this alternative solution. Certainly a good colour match, if nothing else. :grin:


----------



## jsv1891 (Jun 15, 2011)

really nice watches.

and welcome :welcome:


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks JSV!!

In regards to the straps Paul, I am afraid most of mine may well hurt your eyes as none of them are in their original bracelets. the 7040 is on a Bonetto rubber band. the 7270 in the nato you've seen, and the 703B on a black leather, white stitches (yet not really convinced about this one). I didn't care much about natos until I did and I haven't stopped since then. And while I care about having the original bracelets with this kind of watches, I don't really wear them often.

The RAFs are definitely born for natos. But I am afraid it will take too long for me to own one of those beauties, if I ever was to own one. Still, and to my eyes, some of the 7A38, 7A28 do have those military looks, and truly like they way the look on natos (though it takes blood, sweat and almost tears to fit them!!).

When it comes to the 6000, I am convinced the Blue Carbon, white stitches by Hirsch is definitely its strap. I have one that is too large to fit, hence the NATO. For the moment, this is how it is looking:



Again, thanks for allowing me to be around guys. I have been enjoying for a while, unfortunately there is not much I can offer in return, but thought it was at least fair to say hi and share the watches.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

What's this, Julio ? :shocking: Posting during Siesta Time ? :beach:



Jota said:


> When it comes to the 6000, I am convinced the Blue Carbon, white stitches by Hirsch is definitely its strap.
> 
> I have one that is too large to fit, hence the NATO. For the moment, this is how it is looking ....


I didn't quite understand what you wrote in your thread, as Google translator didn't work too well. Thanks for clarifying. :thumbsup:

As you'll have seen from my own 7A38-6000 thread on RLT, I went through the Navy Blue / White stitched leather phase.

If that 18mm Navy Blue Sharkskin strap had been a reasonable colour match, I might have settled for one of them. 

But I don't get it. :huh: Your 7A38-6000 was on the original Seiko p/n G1157 stainless bracelet. What's up with it ? :dontgetit:



Jota said:


> In regards to the straps Paul, I am afraid most of mine may well hurt your eyes as none of them are in their original bracelets.


Is it that you do have a serious problem wearing any watches with bracelets, because of your hairy arms ?



Jota said:


> Again, thanks for allowing me to be around guys. I have been enjoying for a while, unfortunately there is not much I can offer in return, but thought it was at least fair to say hi and share the watches.


Please stick around, Julio. :notworthy: Even if our tastes in straps (NATOs) differ slightly. :grin:

It's refreshing to read someone else's posts about Seiko 7Axx's for a change. :read:


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey! Well, hehe, no siesta time for me. Having lunch though. Nothing against bracelets and I learnt to bear with the hair issue







, I wear them every now and then. I guess straps allow me to give some personal touch to the watches. And I enjoy finding the strap or straps that I feel suit a given watch. I end up having a few per watch and I enjoy the feeling they are renewed when I replace them. As for the 6000, I will have that blue Carbon sooner or later... I do feel it's the perfect match!!

I dare to say there is a very interesting one on the bay... beyond my possibilities though. I am quite positive you are already watching it so no heads up as it looks it will already be quite expensive.

I will definitely stick around though I have the vibe I will end up poorer somehow :rofl: ...and... someone may end up wearing a nato every now and then... :good:

All the best!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> ...and... someone may end up wearing a nato every now and then... :good:


There is an old English saying Julio: 'When Hell freezes over'. :thumbsdown:

I believe the Spanish equivalent is: 'Cuando las ranas crÃ­en pelo'.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> And I enjoy finding the strap or straps that I feel suit a given watch.


If you plan on buying any more 7A38's then you should consider the 7A38-706x and 7A38-726x ranges.

Some of those models came on leather straps originally, and their (20mm width) lug designs suit straps better.


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

My plan is that I should stop for a while Paul, but plans are just that, plans, and I am afraid they may well change if I came across a 7A28-703A or 7030. I have two watches on their way :angel_not: ... oh boy, do I need therapy...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> I have two watches on their way :angel_not: ... oh boy, do I need therapy...


You're only just starting, Julio. 

At one point last week, I had *5* :shocking: 7A38's incoming at the same time. Now that's an addiction. :blush:

Three of them were N.O.S. too. :man_in_love: You know about the 7A38-7270 (from Israel), the same as yours.

I'll write up about the other two N.O.S. 7A38's presently. Funnily enough they were one each of these:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> If you plan on buying any more 7A38's then you should consider the 7A38-706x and 7A38-726x ranges.
> 
> Some of those models came on leather straps originally, and their (20mm width) lug designs suit straps better.


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

:jawdrop: Three NOS in a week!!!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> :jawdrop: Three NOS in a week!!!!


You should keep a closer eye on this forum, Julio. :wink2:

But you need to move fast .... See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=59398&st=45 (posts # 51 through 57). :naughty:


----------

